# IRO Phoenix Three Speed



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Pretty cool little commuter for $650

https://www.irocycle.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=173


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

nifty... but 2 questions:
fender clearance?
rack mounts?


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

FatTireFred said:


> nifty... but 2 questions:
> fender clearance?
> rack mounts?


Per linky...



> Perfect commuter or town bike. Relaxed geometry and longer wheelbase. IRO heat treated Cro-Mo steel. 1 1/8 " threadless fork. Front and rear brakes. Brake cable stops on top tube, internal gear rear hub cable mounts on the bottom of downtube and chainstay. Mounts for two bottle cages. Rack and fender mounts. 120mm rear dropouts. Accepts up to 700 x 38cc tires. Black machined 3 speed internal gear hub wheelset.


----------



## threebikes (Feb 1, 2009)

nice bike


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

I like it a lot. A good option for days when you don't feel like commuting on your fixed gear. I would need drop bars because my commute is so long.

I'm a fan of IRO even though I've never had one. I actually emailed Tony a couple times and he was very helpful and friendly, giving good words for Kogswell when I told him I found a used Model G.


----------

